# Beginning Iwagumi Set up soon, advice please?



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

Okay so i decided to make my 20 long tank into an iwagumi planted style tank.
here are my specs

- 20 long of course
- Fluval 306
- Black diamond blaster Sand
- oddessea T5 high output, total of 48 watts with two 6500k bulbs

The tank is bare right now and almost done cycling.
I have already chosen what plants i will be using. 
-Dwarf hair grass
-Water sprites
-java moss
-Glosso(maybe)
-What ever i can get my hands on
- and i am taking suggestions
i will be DIYing a C02 system

My main concern is ferts. i have no clue about what i need haha


im also not sure whether i should use eco-complete as a base because susan told me it would not fair well with the amount of plants that i will have, and i would have to use liquid ferts anyway.

so should i get the eco-complete or just save money and buy big bottles of fert?

and can someone explain the different ferts i need

Thanks a Bunch!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No I said you would still need to add ferts. Ferts you need are macro and micros. With an Iwagumi they are usually just a few big rocks and lots of ground cover plants. I've never really seen one with plants like wisteria.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The Planted Tank forum has great writeups on Iwugami tanks.

Is it Iwagumi or Iwugami?

Ferts you will need, IMO, are dry chemical fertilizers. KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, Plantex CSM+B, and maybe some SeaChem Equilibrium or similar GH booster, depending on your water hardness. Also, go to the grocery store and buy some ferrous iron gluconate from the pharmacy (dietary supplement). Dissolve enough tabs in 1L of water to get 1000mg/L and you'll have a home-made version of SeaChem Iron Supplement, for pennies on the dollar compared to the brand name product. You'll need to look into root fertilizer tabs as well. Go to the hardware store and buy some Osmocote Plus. Order some empty pill gel capsules online, fill with OP, and push 4 all the way to the bottom of the substrate about once a month.

Good luck!


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

My apologies Susan. Gizmo i am talking about iwagumi. Where can i buy those dry fertilizers? can you post some links of where you get yours from? I dont want to buy the wrong thing haha. What would be an acceptable GH level?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Main, Main, Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers,

A good GH depends on the types of plants and types of creatures you want to put in there. Do research on plant and creature profiles and try to arrange a group that enjoy the same water parameters. You could even go for a biotope and get all the same plants and creatures from a specific region.

The link above has many different kinds of fertilizers. I used to get mine from Rex Griggs, but he's not in business anymore. Macronutrients are carbon, nitrogen, potassium, phosphorous, iron, and sulfur. Micros are pretty much everything else (like a multivitamin for humans).

I would avoid going with a pre-mixed combo because you never really know what concentrations you'll need. Every tank is different, and every region has different things in their tap water.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

As far as plant choices go, the fewer, the better for Iwagumi. I've sen spectacular setups with just HC and DHG. Instead of HC, I could see using java moss as a carpet plant, but it would have to be planted on screens. Java carpets do look sweet though.


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

For now, i think im just going to stick with dwarf hair grass and then add more plants as it starts to carpet. But first i need to save up and buy all of the ferts. thanks all


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

Gizmo, when i get the fertilizers, what would be a good dosage to start at?my pH is around 7.4-7.6. I still need to get a gH and kH test kit


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Estimative Index Dosing Guide - Fertilizing - Aquatic Plant Central

The idea is to intentionally overdose, and then lower the concentration at the end of the week with a large water change.

BE CAREFUL with this dosing regimen, as it is very easy to overdose to the point that you kill things, especially with the phosphates (learned that the hard way).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would get powdered ferts from greenleaf aquariums. They sell a complete micro/macro/trace pkg, or at least they used to. You don't need K2SO4 if you are dosing a gh booster product.

The one thing I noticed with your setup is you will have quite a bit of light to be dealing with something as unpredictable and inconsistent as DIY CO2. With a 20L tank and how close the light will be to your plants, pressurized would even have to be in constant check to make sure it is running as it should. Time will tell, but I think you'll have some plant growth consistancy and possibly algae problems too.

The last thing is you DO NOT "need" root tabs. I have had planted tanks for just over two years and have never used them and have never had an issue because of it. If you weren't dosing the water column, then yes, you would need them.


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

Will this package suit my needs? is this all i will be needing( KNO3 1lb, KH2PO4 1/2 lb, K2SO4 1 lb, Plantex CSM+B 1/2 lb)? 
Micro & Macro | Aquarium Fertilizer | Green Leaf Aquariums
Also, will i need a Phosphate test kit?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes and yes, IMO


----------

